

Spark 0.6 Released. Largest release ever; adds Java API. - pwendell
http://spark-project.org/release-0.6.0.html?

======
mwexler
Always nice to have some context. Spark is a distributed computing framework,
akin to Hadoop in delivering MapReduce style processing, but with some
uniquely capable additional features. It was originally somewhat scala-centric
(built on scala), but is now branching out.

From the docs: "Spark is a MapReduce-like cluster computing framework designed
for low-latency iterative jobs and interactive use from an interpreter. It
provides clean, language-integrated APIs in Scala and Java, with a rich array
of parallel operators. Spark can run on top of the Apache Mesos cluster
manager, Hadoop YARN, Amazon EC2, or without an independent resource manager
(“standalone mode”)."

------
enachb
Congratulations! Looks like a very solid release.

